# Anyone with experience selling a Diamond DRI US account?



## Mebejedi (Jan 24, 2017)

Hello, my wife and I have a Diamond timeshare that we don't use. We bought it about 5 years ago, thinking it could augment our Worldmark timeshare (which we love). We only have 2000 points. I'm willing to pay off the remainder of the loan. I've read all the bulletins and pages about selling a timeshare, but I'm just really nervous about getting this wrong. Just reading about how difficult it can be to get the proper documents from Diamond that would allow me to sell my account sends a shudder down my spine. Would someone please help me sell this thing?

Please?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## clifffaith (Jan 24, 2017)

DRI has absolutely no resale value. Pay off the loan and then you can give it back to Diàmond by paying $250 to cover the paperwork. If you find the Diamond forum here on TUG, there is a whole thread on giving your points back. We turned two contracts in last summer totaling about 30,000 points. You can't give them away.


----------



## theo (Jan 24, 2017)

clifffaith said:


> *DRI has absolutely no resale value.* Pay off the loan and then you can give it back to Diàmond by paying $250 to cover the paperwork. If you find the Diamond forum here on TUG, there is a whole thread on giving your points back. We turned two contracts in last summer totaling about 30,000 points. You can't give them away.



I know *nothing* about DRI, but can't help but notice that *many* people state quite consistently that Diamond has absolutely no resale value.
Is there something specific about either the product or the transfer process or "resale" status (or all of the above) that makes this so? 

I know about the Westgate policies and practices that effectively render resale Westgate products worthless; just curious if it's the same policies and practices that render DRI resales worthless, or is it some entirely different situation with DRI? Inquiring minds seek to know.


----------



## artringwald (Jan 24, 2017)

theo said:


> I know *nothing* about DRI, but can't help but notice that *many* people state quite consistently that Diamond has absolutely no resale value.
> Is there something specific about either the product or the transfer process or "resale" status (or all of the above) that makes this so?
> 
> I know about the Westgate policies and practices that effectively render resale Westgate products worthless; just curious if it's the same policies and practices that render DRI resales worthless, or is it some entirely different situation with DRI? Inquiring minds seek to know.


There's nothing special about transferring DRI points. What makes it worthless is that the maintenance fees have gone up so much, there's too many sellers and no buyers. DRI has many properties all over the world, but when you sell the points, the buyer can only book resorts in the collection/trust where the points belong. Most people own points in the U.S. Collection, and there's many resorts that the buyer can still book. Unfortunately, most sellers don't realize that the buyer won't be able to book resorts outside of the collection.


----------



## clifffaith (Jan 24, 2017)

theo said:


> I know *nothing* about DRI, but can't help but notice that *many* people state quite consistently that Diamond has absolutely no resale value.
> Is there something specific about either the product or the transfer process or "resale" status (or all of the above) that makes this so?
> 
> I know about the Westgate policies and practices that effectively render resale Westgate products worthless; just curious if it's the same policies and practices that render DRI resales worthless, or is it some entirely different situation with DRI? Inquiring minds seek to know.



I'm probably jaded from reading too many DRI Facebook posts where poor souls are told all the time there is no value. I admit to making no effort whatsoever to sell are points based on what we were reading. We decided to cut our maintenance payment outflow by giving up more than half of our points. Cliff can attest to me being as quiet as a mouse this year when our bill was $4800 instead of being a screaming maniac like last year when the bill was $10800. We love Kaanapali, Santa Fe and the Sedona and Scottsdale resorts and go to all four almost every year and as long as we can afford the maintenance fees we'll continue to enjoy them. But next week while we are relaxing at Kaanapali I would tell anyone who isn't already a member to not get involved, and discourage current owners from buying more. Salespeople in the Hawaii Collection are extremely aggressive -- we should know based on having three contracts with them.


----------

